# Prowl h20



## Lewis Ranch

I searched the threads and limited info on the prowl. Still fighting foxtail and have one field starting to get sanburs in the edges. I've been told prowl is my answer but must be applied before feb 15. Label says 1-2.5qts / acre so how much are y'all putting down and getting good control? Tia


----------



## MFSuper90

Alfalfa I'm assuming. I always put down the maximum labeled rate. I use prowl more as a pre on alfalfa and like to apply it three weeks before my first cut. Really helps control the mild mustard we fight here. Any grass weed that pops thru I normally zing that with a full rate of clethodim or select


----------



## qcfarms

I haven't used Prowl H2O but if it would control my knotroot foxtail problem then I would try it. I am attaching a link that has some Q&A. Looks like they recommend 2-3 q/a and there is a 60 day hay restriction which would push you into mid to late Feb for application.

http://www.aces.edu/timelyinfo/Ag%20Soil/2011/February/feb_2011.pdf


----------



## somedevildawg

I tried it last year to control crabgrass, it did ok but didn't seem to have much residual....crabgrass was back in fall. Maybe I shoulda applied twice, idk....damn stuff was expensive. I only sprayed the infected areas, around the edges....seems like 2qt pa is what I used but not sure without notes. I would just spray the burrs with pastora and adjuvant, but I would spray late....maybe late June early July, 1.5 oz pa and a repeat at 1 oz pa about 10-12 days removed....that'll smoke them burrs, barely notice the Bermuda stunt. Or if ya have a buddy with some of that stuff that starts with a M and ends with A....


----------



## Lewis Ranch

In Bermuda fields.

Some of the good stuff might have been applied last year on one field and smoked all problems but was to dry to get a couple other fields. Prowl roughly $10 an acre which if it'll even slow down my foxtail I consider that cheap enough. It's not an infestation but it's getting worse, I'm gonna put it out it's just a mater of how much.

On another note Roundup gonna have to go out asap rye grass 3" tall already, looks like I'll be dosing my fields twice with r up before spring ever gets here. ????


----------



## endrow

In reference to prowl H2O label. I believe the mid-February spray date has nothing to do with the residual I think it has to do with dormancy. Prowl will not kill a growing weed to get complete kill with prowl it must be applied before the weeds come out of winter dormancy. As far as a residual goes you would have to read the label but I believe it's States two quarts or less 28 days to making hay more than 2 quarts 60 days to Hay making. You should read the label if you want to apply it. Prowl H2O does have a label for application between cuttings but again it will not control a weed that is already growing


----------



## reede

You want to get it out before the warm weather plants start germinating. I used it for the first time last year in my bermuda fields(2Q/A), where I had been battling broad leaf signal grass. Took care of it through July, then it started showing up again. Hopefully another round this year will have that stuff well knocked back.

There is now a generic, and there is also a label for using it on cools season grasses(fescue, orchard, timothy, etc.)


----------



## Vol

reede said:


> There is now a generic, and there is also a label for using it on cools season grasses(fescue, orchard, timothy, etc.)


What does the name of the generic go by?

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow

I do not think Prowl H20 has a generic . The original Prowl has a generic the use and rate and label is slightly different .


----------



## Lewis Ranch

I've read the label top to bottom and I understand it has to be applied before germination but the label states apply 1.1-2.6 quarts an acre in a single application. My question was how much are you guys applying and seeing good results. Max the rate out? 2.6 qts/acre half rate 1.8qts/acre or the low end rate of 1.1gts /acre. The label I read doesn't give variable rates for controlled grasses like some other labels I've read.


----------



## reede

Satellite hydrocap is the generic


----------



## endrow

reede said:


> Satellite hydrocap is the generic


 yes that is generic H2O I have not seen that before. You would definitely want to use the hydrocap because I believe the original formulation 3.3 is just straight satellite mixing up the two and Alfalfa would be a nightmare. I probably shouldn't comment on our farm we are not a fan of generics. We use some generics but 90% of the time use the name brand from the company like Dow and syngenta and Monsanto


----------



## reede

endrow said:


> yes that is generic H2O I have not seen that before. You would definitely want to use the hydrocap because I believe the original formulation 3.3 is just straight satellite mixing up the two and Alfalfa would be a nightmare. I probably shouldn't comment on our farm we are not a fan of generics. We use some generics but 90% of the time use the name brand from the company like Dow and syngenta and Monsanto


I think it just came out last summer. I haven't tried it either, so I don't want to endorse it. I just used Prowl h20 for the first time last spring. The cool weather grass label is new as well, in the last year.


----------



## broadriverhay

I have used Prowl H2O for 2 years with very good results. Broadleaf signal grass is my enemy, but Prowl H2O is helping me win this battle. I spray 2q/a glyphosate in mid February , burn in mid March, and then apply Prowl H2O shortly after burning.


----------



## qcfarms

So I had a discussion today with one of the Eastern Oklahoma experts from OSU on the knotroot foxtail issues we have in our bermuda grass hay fields. There are a lot of factors at play such as soil ph and potassium levels in the soil. He indicated that knotroot foxtail did not like potassium so keeping the potassium level up would help. He recommended using Pastora (1-1.5 oz/A) along with 6-8 oz/A of glyphosate. That should help control the foxtail, any sandburs, as well as johnson grass. When I bought Pastora a few years ago it seems like it was $300 for 20oz.....cough....cough.

I forgot to ask about Prowl H2O but I am guessing if you don't have a knotroot foxtail (perennial) issue and you're dealing with the foxtail annuals then it should do a good job as a pre-emergent.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Pastora here is $250 a bottle and has failed to kill it in 3 attempts.

For anyone's future reference reading this thread I talked to the chemical Rep today and he said 1qt/acre does just as good as two. He said the main problem with prowl is it leaches out of the soil real bad so apply it with grounded @ 1 pint /acre. I am shooting for an application next week and it'll be mixed with roundup I'll let y'all know how it works out this summer. Prowl is $40 per gallon here


----------



## somedevildawg

Lewis Ranch said:


> Pastora here is $250 a bottle and has failed to kill it in 3 attempts.
> For anyone's future reference reading this thread I talked to the chemical Rep today and he said 1qt/acre does just as good as two. He said the main problem with prowl is it leaches out of the soil real bad so apply it with grounded @ 1 pint /acre. I am shooting for an application next week and it'll be mixed with roundup I'll let y'all know how it works out this summer. Prowl is $40 per gallon here


Kinda what I thought....more might give you longer residual but a better bet may be two applications


----------



## qcfarms

Lewis Ranch said:


> Pastora here is $250 a bottle and has failed to kill it in 3 attempts.
> 
> For anyone's future reference reading this thread I talked to the chemical Rep today and he said 1qt/acre does just as good as two. He said the main problem with prowl is it leaches out of the soil real bad so apply it with grounded @ 1 pint /acre. I am shooting for an application next week and it'll be mixed with roundup I'll let y'all know how it works out this summer. Prowl is $40 per gallon here


Kinda agree with you on the Pastora as I had little success with it the first time I used it. But I did not mix it with glyphosate either which is what the OSU individual recommended. I may just try an 8 oz shot of glyo per acre after my first cut in late May to see if that works and spend some of that high $$ chemical money on lime and fertilizer  .


----------



## somedevildawg

A lot of testing here with a mix of 6-8oz of gly with pastora, seems to do a much better job on some problem grasses and weeds


----------



## Lewis Ranch

They wanted me to try it last year but the Bermuda greened up so quick I was afraid it would burn it even though they said it wouldn't. Maybe this year if I'm still having problems but I'll more than likely just use the good stuff.


----------



## broadriverhay

I used Pastora a few years ago on Bermuda and did experience some burning. I did not really like te results and have not used it since.


----------



## Bonfire

Vol said:


> What does the name of the generic go by?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I use a Acumen. Pendimethalin is the active ingredient.



Lewis Ranch said:


> Pastora here is $250 a bottle and has failed to kill it in 3 attempts.
> 
> For anyone's future reference reading this thread I talked to the chemical Rep today and he said 1qt/acre does just as good as two. He said the main problem with prowl is it leaches out of the soil real bad so apply it with grounded @ 1 pint /acre. I am shooting for an application next week and it'll be mixed with roundup I'll let y'all know how it works out this summer. Prowl is $40 per gallon here


I spray my bermuda hay fields with a tank mixture of Glyphosate, 2 4D, and Acumen (generic Prowl). I think Prowl has a new formulation. The H20 maybe. It's not supposed to be yellow and is "cleaner" to work with. Don't know never used it. I always get the yellow stuff. I apply 3pts/A at 20 gpa. I make a second application about 45 days later after bermuda green up with Acumen only at 3pts/A. Maybe 2 4D mixed in if needed. It was like flipping a switch the first time I used it. No more Crabgrass. You need the first application before bermuda green up and germination of your pest thus the second application to catch a second flush and carry you out to June. Here, I try to have the first on by the second week of March. I've been caught with an early warm up the first of March and green up started before the first application. Dinged the bermuda and kept going (I wouldn't do that on a new planting tho). You will also need a good rain to incorporate the Prowl. That never seems to be a problem here.


----------



## hcriddle

Ok guys, I think I missed my window to put out roundup to burn off the cover crop because the Tifton is starting to green up in some places. Crazy weather! I am thinking of trying to get Satellite Hydrocap put out if I can get on the pasture before the next rain. Should I forego the Satellite and just wait and put out Pastora to try to handle the johnson grass and sandburs or go ahead and try get the Satellite out?

I am afraid the germination is already here with all the warm weather and the inch of rain we got Tuesday.

Buddy


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Our roots are greening up but I'm gonna roundup about 500 acres this week anyway, we've still got a freeze to come at some point.


----------



## somedevildawg

hcriddle said:


> Ok guys, I think I missed my window to put out roundup to burn off the cover crop because the Tifton is starting to green up in some places. Crazy weather! I am thinking of trying to get Satellite Hydrocap put out if I can get on the pasture before the next rain. Should I forego the Satellite and just wait and put out Pastora to try to handle the johnson grass and sandburs or go ahead and try get the Satellite out?
> 
> I am afraid the germination is already here with all the warm weather and the inch of rain we got Tuesday.
> 
> Buddy


When attacking them burrs, you may want to delay the application of whatever you're using to control them until late June early July. I use pastora at 1 1/2 oz pa followed by 1oz pa about 10-15 days later....
Will also knock out Pensacola Bahai. If sprayed to early, you'll miss those burrs....


----------



## hcriddle

Thanks guys. 36 this morning when I left the house but another heavy rain in the forecast for Monday. Supposed to be around 80 again this weekend. i am afraid it is too wet to get on so I am probably going to shred it one more time around the end of March first part of April and hit it with fertilizer. I will do the Pastora later to try to keep weeds at bay. The Tifton seemed to do a great job at out performing the weeds last year getting established so I am going to feed it well and see if it will do the same this year.


----------



## broadriverhay

I bought Prowl H2O for $36.50 per gallon this week.


----------



## kingranchf350

Vol said:


> What does the name of the generic go by?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike,

The generic for Prowl is Pendulum 3.3 EC

Sorry I misspoke, here pendant 3.3 is sold as a cheaper alternative from Winfield. To not offend any of the scientists on here - I have no knowledge of its chemistry compared to prowl H2O nor have I seen any labeling from it. So I do not have any idea if it is an acceptable substitute or not, I just know it has been used as such locally.


----------



## reede

Pendulum isn't actually a generic, it is made by BASF, the same as Prowl. Looks like Pendulum is made for the lawn/turf market. The 3.3EC is not the H20 formulation, meaning it isn't encapsulated.


----------



## broadriverhay

I just stay with what has worked for me ,Prowl H2O.


----------

